# Intense m3 Tips und tricks



## Banshee-Driver (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo alle beisammen , ich bekomme ein Intense m3 , und wollte mir mal nen paar tips und infos holen .Das ist im grunde mein erstes bike diesen kalibers und bis jetzt waren alle meine bikes eher old school . Welche gabel harmoniert denn am besten mit diesem Rahmen ? hab so nen paar rausgesucht:
-Manitou Travis DC
-Manitou Dorado DC 200mm ( nur bis 2006)
-Marzocchi 888 WC
-Rock Shox Boxxer WC (32mm&35mm Variante)

Stelle hier meine fragen da ich so ein bischen aus dem album geworfen wurde


----------



## Downhoehl (2. Oktober 2012)

Was willst du denn für nen Dämpfer fahren? davon würde ich es auch ein wenig abhängig machen, sollte ja beides zusammen harmonieren.

Ich selbst bin die 200mm Travis, 32er Boxxer WC und 35er Boxxer Team im M3 gefahren. In Verbindung mit einem Vivid  fand ich die Travis am besten (ist nicht in der Mitte des Federwegs so durchgesagt) , dicht gefolgt von der Team, am Schluss die Worldcup.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Oktober 2012)

am liebsten hätte ich ein revox , da ich den gerade im kapiel fahre und sehr begeistert bin , ansonsten nen vivid aber keinen dhx .... tendierte zuletzt stark zu travis , 888 wc und dorado , aber auch eine shiver kann ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## Downhoehl (2. Oktober 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> am liebsten hätte ich ein revox , da ich den gerade im kapiel fahre und sehr begeistert bin , ansonsten nen vivid aber keinen dhx .... tendierte zuletzt stark zu travis , 888 wc und dorado , aber auch eine shiver kann ich mir gut vorstellen



Wenn du nen Revox willst würde ich die Travis oder ne Dorado ab 09 empfehlen ;-)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Oktober 2012)

dorado im bereich 09 kann ich mir nicht leisten , wenn dann um 2005 mit 200mm


----------



## Downhoehl (2. Oktober 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> dorado im bereich 09 kann ich mir nicht leisten , wenn dann um 2005 mit 200mm



Dann lieber eine Travis...(Achtung persönliche Meinung: Die 200er mit SPV sind nie richtig gut gelaufen)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Oktober 2012)

wenn du dorado meinst hab ich dann schon gehört , hatte im orange ne 2003er dorado


----------



## Downhoehl (2. Oktober 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> wenn du dorado meinst hab ich dann schon gehört , hatte im orange ne 2003er dorado



Ja meine die Dorado
Die Travis hingegen mit Instrinsic lief bei mir hervorragend!(und tut es immernoch bei meinem Freund)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Oktober 2012)

so es wird wohl eine shiver werden


----------



## Jester (11. Oktober 2012)

Willst du einen Panzer aufbauen? Ich hätte noch ne DoubleWide-Felge im Keller...
Mal im Ernst ich empfehle dir einen fox dhx rc4 und eine boxxer team (mit MarioJaneiro Tuning). Wenn du es noch günstiger willst, nimm eine Boxxer Race und lass sie dir von Mario aufmotzen.
Wenn du noch keine Dämpferhülsen hast, kannst du dir welche holen um den Lenkwinkel abzuflachen (glaube von Burgtec). Desweiteren gibts bei WorksComponents einen 1 1/8tel Steuersatz um den Lenkwinkel abzuflachen. Aber Achtung! dadurch kommt das Tretlager noch weiter runter als es eh schon ist. Wenn du kein 83er Tretlager hast, kann es sein, dass du schon mit einer 165er Kurbellänge probleme bekommst beim Hinterbau. Wichtig beim M3 ist eine Federhärte die zu deinem Gewicht passt, damit du den SAG von knapp 40% hinbekommst.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Oktober 2012)

das mit dem sag weiß ich , mein karpiel hat auch vpp .... ich denke das m3 hat ein softes heck , weshalb ich auch die front softer hätte , möchte keinen panzer , aber stabil möchte ich es , die boxxer sind mir immer zu straff vom ansprechverhalten , der rahmen hat ein 83er tretlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (11. Oktober 2012)

Auch eine Boxxer kann man soft machen. Meld dich bei Mario, der wird dir helfen . Nein das M3 hat eine vergleichsweise hohe Endprogression VPP halt. Aber wenn du unter Soft Bügeleisenmentalität meinst, hat dies natürlich das M3.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Oktober 2012)

naja soft ist soft ..... möchte kein straffes fahrwerk .... im grunde kommen alle gabeln auf dem markt in frage nur boxxer ungern
Hatte zwar ne wc im orange , aber das war auch eher straffer


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Oktober 2012)

sooooooo hab jetzt feste zusagen für einige teile bekommen , es kommen
-Marzocchi Shiver
-Manitou Swinger X4 Coil
-Hope M6
-Intense 2.5 Dh Reifen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne frage , es gab von Intense mal ein Poster mit einem roten M3 mit Dorado , hat einer zufällig das bild und kann es mal in einer großen auflösung hochladen ? möchte ich gerne als Hintergrund bild Haben


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2012)

Um hier mal einzusteigen...gibt es noch eine gute Quelle für Slacker Ausfallenden ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. November 2012)

JAp gibt es , warte mal ich schmeiß den Laptop an hab da den link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. November 2012)

Bitte .....http://www.powellprecision.com/


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2012)

Danke, den hatte ich von mtbr.com. Da ist aber wohl grad nix lieferbar...der Warenkorb bleibt jedenfalls leer, egal was man macht.


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2012)

@banshee: hast du eine Geo-Tabelle ? Habe auf die Schnelle nix gefunden.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. November 2012)

machst du oder ich was falsch ? bei mir geht es denke ich , würde 160,- dollar zahlen


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2012)

Man sollte natürlich was bei "Quantity" eingeben... ;-)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. November 2012)

genau das war mir auch passiert beim ersten mal hahaha


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2013)

Kann mir jemand das buchsenmaß für den dämpfer am hauptrahmen sagen ? Die Batterie in meinem Messschieber ist leider leer und hab noch keine neue , möchte mir aber schonmal die buchsen bestellen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2013)

Ist ein alter zwischenstand , im grunde ist es schon fertig , müssen nur noch die letzten kleinigkeiten gemacht werden


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2013)

Dann mach' hinne ! Das Bild ist ja schon uralt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2013)

Muss nur noch leitung hinten kürzen , hinten einen adapter , dämpfer entlüften , dämpferbuchsen für ein auge .... und auf das dekor warte ich seid 2 wochen ... optisch im grunde schon fertig , sieht heiß aus  .... dagegen stinkt mein karpiel langsam ab


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2013)

Das brauchst du dann ja auch nicht mehr ! Bis auf die Gabel kann das dann weg ! ;-)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2013)

Und dann ? ersetzen durch einen freerider ? Verkaufen ?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2013)

Hol' dir ein schönes Enduro, die Dinger machen wahnsinnig Spaß. Und ergänzen das DH Bike perfekt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2013)

Laufräder könnte ich behalten , tretlager und kurbel auch , etwas kultiges und nicht zu teures gebraucht ... ein tip ?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2013)

Naja, kultig und nicht zu teuer ? Einfach flexibel sein und immer wieder im Markt schauen. Und vorher das Preislimit festlegen !


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2013)

Das Karpiel werde ich nur schwer los , und das kann ich auf keinen fall verschenken


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2013)

Vor allem muß es so robust sein das ich übergangsweise die monster fahren kann


----------



## Klappenkarl (15. Februar 2013)

Wieso willst den Rahmen denn nun loswerden? 
Welches Maß brauchst du nun, der Abstand zwischen der Aufnahme am Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2013)

JA geNau das maß am Hauptrahmen zwischen den aufnahmen


----------



## Klappenkarl (17. Februar 2013)

Bei mir sind es 33,5 mm , oben wie unten an den Aufnahmen.


----------

